# Holiday Reads Galore!!! Post Your Holiday Reads Here...



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a superfab fun thread with all our Holiday Reads for all u superfab Kindle Peeps!*

***Note: I'll begin with mine...then y'all keep on adding yours...let's fill our Kindles with some Holiday Cheer!***

Welcome to *Madness Under The Mistletoe  - A Christmas Anthology*!

Where you'll find the scoop regarding my Cozy Cash Mysteries Couple - Zoey and Roman - for this holiday season...

_*Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Whoville*_

In this anthology of four Christmas novellas for just $2.99, we've got...

*Reindeer with an emissions problem, Christmas superstitions galore, a quirky-museum miracle and a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus)!!!*










Here's a Sneak Peek at my Cozy Cash Mystery contribution to this collection - HULLABALOO AND HOLLY TOO:

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/10/hullabaloo-and-holly-too-sneak-peek-at.html

Happy Holidays from our homes to yours!!!


----------



## Talli Roland (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for starting the thread, DeeDee! It was great partnering with you for Madness Under The Mistletoe.

My new novel, Build A Man, is also set during the holidays. It features ambitious reporter Serenity Holland, who goes undercover to construct the nation's perfect man. It's out now for 99 cents.



Thanks,everyone!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Talli Roland said:


> Thanks for starting the thread, DeeDee! It was great partnering with you for Madness Under The Mistletoe.
> 
> My new novel, Build A Man, is also set during the holidays. It features ambitious reporter Serenity Holland, who goes undercover to construct the nation's perfect man. It's out now for 99 cents.
> 
> ...


I just bought Build a Man for my Kindle and can't wait to read it, Talli! But I didn't know it was also set during the holidays! Cool!!!

And yes, partnering with you for our Christmas Anthology was over the moon superfab!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in the UK and a little bit puzzled. 
Do I take it that 'holiday' reads, in this context, means Christmas books?
Grace x


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm in the UK and a little bit puzzled.
> Do I take it that 'holiday' reads, in this context, means Christmas books?
> Grace x


That would be correct, Grace!

Many of us say 'Holidays' here - across the pond from you - to honor all different religious traditions.

Cheers and Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Holiday reads are soo fun! And I love your cover DD! Can't wait to work on summer fling with you.

I just released Holiday Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections)

These are sweet, funny romantic short stories. Each story is 8,000 to 12,000 words long. Individual stories are .99 the entire collection is 2.99. The stories include: Spooked by Love, Holiday Rush, Missing Christmas, Tingle All The Way, and Giving Up Guys. From Halloween to Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's Eve, these stories will get you in the holiday spirit.

Who's next?


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so glad you started this loop, DD!! I love getting new holiday stories for my Kindle! I'm going to load up and read them starting on Thanksgiving!!!!
Lisa Scott~Your's look GREAT!!!


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

My new current release, Happy New Life, is set during the holiday season into the New Year. Happy New Life is the second novel in my Grandberry Falls series! 

Blurb:
Interior decorator and divorced mom, Liz Day, is living her dream by opening up The Mole Hole Interiors. Life couldn't be better with best friend Jenna Greenlee and boyfriend, Cole Michaels by her side. Until she discovers a deep secret between Jenna and Cole that will change the lives in Grandberry Falls.

Jenna vows to make the new year, the beginning of a NEW LIFE. . .HAPPY NEW LIFE.

Plus it's only .99!! Great holiday read full of fun, family, love, and true happiness!! 

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce
#8 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Divorce
#95 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Lisa Scott said:


> Holiday reads are soo fun! And I love your cover DD! Can't wait to work on summer fling with you.
> 
> I just released Holiday Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections)
> 
> ...


Tingle All The Way...now that's a great title, Lisa!

I'm sooo picking up Holiday Flirts for that one!!!

And right backatchya on partnering for our WG2E All-For-Indies Anthologies Summer 2012!!!

Happy Holidays to you and your family too!!!

P.S. Thanks bunches for the MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE cover shout-out! We luuuvvv it!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Tonya said:


> I'm so glad you started this loop, DD!! I love getting new holiday stories for my Kindle! I'm going to load up and read them starting on Thanksgiving!!!!
> Lisa Scott~Your's look GREAT!!!


I was just asking this very same question on Facebook today, Tonya..."When do y'all start reading holiday stories?"

I'm the same as you, I begin on Thanksgiving weekend! So I'm busy loading up my Kindle now!!!

How 'bout the rest of you superfab Kindle Peeps?

When do you begin reading holiday stories?


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Tonya said:


> My new current release, Happy New Life, is set during the holiday season into the New Year. Happy New Life is the second novel in my Grandberry Falls series!
> 
> Blurb:
> Interior decorator and divorced mom, Liz Day, is living her dream by opening up The Mole Hole Interiors. Life couldn't be better with best friend Jenna Greenlee and boyfriend, Cole Michaels by her side. Until she discovers a deep secret between Jenna and Cole that will change the lives in Grandberry Falls.
> ...


I've got it on my Kindle and am reading it now, Tonya!

Grandberry Falls is indeed magical during the holiday season...I'm luuuvvvin' it so far...and I'm sooo tickled to see how this one weaves into your wonderful A SUPERSTITIOUS CHRISTMAS novella in our MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE Christmas Anthology!


----------



## kirklandatlarge (Apr 12, 2011)

I have two holiday books available in both Kindle and paperback.

_*Holly Jolly Frivolity*_ http://www.amazon.com/Holly-Jolly-Frivolity-Gordon-Kirkland/dp/1461088429/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5 is a collection of two dozen humor essays that got their start when I wrote a syndicated humor column (1994-2007). It also contains a section of rewritten words to holiday songs ("We three dads of teenagers are Trying to make our money go far...)

_*The Plight Before Christmas*_ http://www.amazon.com/Plight-Before-Christmas-Gordon-Kirkland/dp/1461188989/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_6 is a novel about what can happen when Murphy's Law takes over the season. Set largely in the early 1960's, it follows a family through a series of comedic calamities and disasters leading up to the holidays. W. Bruce Cameron, author of 8 Simple Rules For Dating My Teenage Daughter, A Dog's Purpose, and more says, _*"A wonderful, nostalgic look at a simpler time and place, The Plight Before Christmas will appeal to fans of A Christmas Story. You don't just read about this family--you live with them as they fumble and stumble to a hilarious holiday."*_

Buy them for your Kindle, but also remember that books like these make great hostess gifts, secret Santa presents, and gifts for those hard-to-buy-for in-laws and such.

















Happy holidays everyone! From Gordon Kirkland, the jolly fat author with white hair and a beard!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DeeDee,
Thanks for starting this thread. I can't wait to load up on Holiday reads. My December release takes place in a heatwave. So I don't quite fit in but will enjoy following and buying from posts here. 

Speaking of fitting in... Gordon... you are a stitch. To see your face floating by on this thread is so clever. Reminds me of an old "Laugh-In" skit. You come up with some great ideas. Where are you? Oh... there you are.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to play! Glad to see the ball rolling over here.

*DO YOU LOVE HALLMARK MOVIES?*

I've added to my previous offering of "Shiny Green Shoes" two more stories--"Patty's Angels" and "Refiner's Fire" to make up Hope For The Holidays










SHINY GREEN SHOES--Oklahoma, 1935. The unlikely friendship between a poor, black child and an aging white actress brings hope to a town down on its luck.


REFINER'S FIRE--Based on a true incident. San Diego Firestorm, 2008. As her house turns to ashes, one woman discovers the most important thing in life.


PATTY'S ANGELS--Los Angeles, 1960. A little girl changes lives, with the help of her celestial best friends.


May the holiday reading begin!

Dana Taylor


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

kirklandatlarge said:


> I have two holiday books available in both Kindle and paperback.
> 
> _*Holly Jolly Frivolity*_ http://www.amazon.com/Holly-Jolly-Frivolity-Gordon-Kirkland/dp/1461088429/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5 is a collection of two dozen humor essays that got their start when I wrote a syndicated humor column (1994-2007). It also contains a section of rewritten words to holiday songs ("We three dads of teenagers are Trying to make our money go far...)
> 
> ...


Wavin' atchya, Gordon!

Now how did you get that super-snazzy photo and holiday greetings banner to slide across our screens?! You are sooo smart!!!

Cheers, Friend!!!

I'm adding these to my Kindle!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> DeeDee,
> Thanks for starting this thread. I can't wait to load up on Holiday reads. My December release takes place in a heatwave. So I don't quite fit in but will enjoy following and buying from posts here.
> 
> Speaking of fitting in... Gordon... you are a stitch. To see your face floating by on this thread is so clever. Reminds me of an old "Laugh-In" skit. You come up with some great ideas. Where are you? Oh... there you are.


I know, Barbara...how cool is that floating banner greeting?! I luuuvvv it!!!

And wow...we are creating a superfab list of holiday titles here! Happy Reading, Girlfriend!!! And congrats again on your WENDY AND THE LOST BOYS being darn close to the Kindle Top 100, not to mention #2 on Movers and Shakers! U rock!!!


----------



## kirklandatlarge (Apr 12, 2011)

DDScott said:


> I know, Barbara...how cool is that floating banner greeting?! I luuuvvv it!!!
> 
> And wow...we are creating a superfab list of holiday titles here! Happy Reading, Girlfriend!!! And congrats again on your WENDY AND THE LOST BOYS being darn close to the Kindle Top 100, not to mention #2 on Movers and Shakers! U rock!!!


The floating banner was easy as pie... mmmmm.... pie.... Oh sorry! If you look at the font buttons when you are posting you will see one with 
<-M-M in it. Click on that button and add you text. Add an image inside the move brackets.

and that's all there is to it!

Gordon


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> I want to play! Glad to see the ball rolling over here.
> 
> *DO YOU LOVE HALLMARK MOVIES?*
> 
> ...


Fabulous additions to our thread, Dana! U know how much I adore your books!!!

Cheers to you this holiday season!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

kirklandatlarge said:


> The floating banner was easy as pie... mmmmm.... pie.... Oh sorry! If you look at the font buttons when you are posting you will see one with
> <-M-M in it. Click on that button and add you text. Add an image inside the move brackets.
> 
> and that's all there is to it!
> ...


You are a hoot, Gordon! Thanks sooo much for the superfab how-to's on your movin' and groovin' messages!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Talli Roland said:


> Thanks for starting the thread, DeeDee! It was great partnering with you for Madness Under The Mistletoe.
> 
> My new novel, Build A Man, is also set during the holidays. It features ambitious reporter Serenity Holland, who goes undercover to construct the nation's perfect man. It's out now for 99 cents.
> 
> ...


Nothin' beats setting novels during the holiday season!

I did the same, Talli, with STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - Book Two of my Bootscootin' Books.

It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers, where my Roz Focker-style Sex Therapist, Aunt Tulip, has tons of holiday-themed aphrodisiacs!!!



And of course there's some magical romancin' underneath the Christmas tree...

Cheers to our Holiday Reads!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

I've started a Listmania from the books on this thread. I can put as many as 40.

CHeck it out--HAPPY HOLIDAYS  2011 http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

Post the link on Facebook and all the usual places!

Dana


----------



## mchanson714 (Nov 18, 2011)

I wrote this children's picture book *"Frasier the Fir is Forever Green"     * right after working at my daughter and her husband's Christmas Tree Lot. Last holiday season, spending most of my waking hours selling Christmas trees; I blogged the experience; that writing inspired this children's story about the perfect tree longing for center stage in a family's home during the Christmas month of celebration. Does the tree get his heart's desire? You can preview this book @ SCRIBD at the following link http://www.scribd.com/mchanson714 then buy it through AMAZON Kindle version http://www.amazon.com/Frasier-Fir-Forever-Green-ebook/dp/B005QANTYI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321620244&sr=8-5 or paperback http://www.amazon.com/Frasier-Forever-Green-Cynthia-Meyers-Hanson/dp/1463545738/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1321619469&sr=8-7


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I've started a Listmania from the books on this thread. I can put as many as 40.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Got the news today that DAILY CHEAP READS is featuring Hope For The Holidays on their website today.

Daily Cheap Reads is a terrific supporter of Indie Authors--Please support them by clicking through when you see their posts to purchase at Amazon.

See the  here http://bit.ly/vGzg9b

Have a fantabulous day!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

mchanson714 said:


> I wrote this children's picture book *"Frasier the Fir is Forever Green"     * right after working at my daughter and her husband's Christmas Tree Lot. Last holiday season, spending most of my waking hours selling Christmas trees; I blogged the experience; that writing inspired this children's story about the perfect tree longing for center stage in a family's home during the Christmas month of celebration. Does the tree get his heart's desire? You can preview this book @ SCRIBD at the following link http://www.scribd.com/mchanson714 then buy it through AMAZON Kindle version http://www.amazon.com/Frasier-Fir-Forever-Green-ebook/dp/B005QANTYI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321620244&sr=8-5 or paperback http://www.amazon.com/Frasier-Forever-Green-Cynthia-Meyers-Hanson/dp/1463545738/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1321619469&sr=8-7


Fraiser The Fir sounds adorable, Cynthia! Thanks for adding it to our thread!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Got the news today that DAILY CHEAP READS is featuring Hope For The Holidays on their website today.
> 
> Daily Cheap Reads is a terrific supporter of Indie Authors--Please support them by clicking through when you see their posts to purchase at Amazon.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Dana! I luuuvvv Daily Cheap Reads and have been featured there myself!!!

Go, Holiday Reads, Go!

Who else has holiday reads to share?

I can vouch for one I'm reading right now...Kathy Carmichaels' ANGEL BE GOOD! It's a modern day Scrooge as in The Christmas Carol...superfab!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Gang--

It's holiday contest time. The biggest Indie challenge is marketing, right? So, I have devised what I'm calling the

*BE A PUBLICIST CONTEST*
Here's a snippet from my latest blog post: See the original for all the links at http://hopefortheholidaysdotcom.wordpress.com/2011/11/19/be-a-publicist-contest/

Word-of-Mouth publicity is an author's best friend. *Be A Publicist* for a chance to win this darling *Willow Tree Happiness Angel Figure from Susan Lordi*. Simply recommend HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS  to your friends by November 30 on a social network or by email.

Share links to either this site: HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS or the Amazon Page

Each time you tweet, post, or email will enter you in the December 1, 2011 drawing. Notify me either at Facebook, twitter @SupernalDana, email [email protected] or leave a reply below each time you send a message. No limit on how many times you may enter!










Hop over to the blog and enter the contest!

Dana Taylor


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Gang--
> 
> It's holiday contest time. The biggest Indie challenge is marketing, right? So, I have devised what I'm calling the
> 
> ...


I luuuvvv this idea, Dana!

What a great way to treat your readers!

Good luck, Kindle-ers!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

While y'all are reading *MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE* and all of the other superfab holiday reads on our thread, I've got the perfect cocktail for you...

*The...

Under The Mistletoe Martini!!!*

_With crushed candy canes around the rim..._

Here's the scoop and the recipe too...

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/11/cheers-to-yall-with-under-mistletoe.html

Happy Holidays from our homes to yours!

And Happy Reading and Cheers to Y'All too!!!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

DD, Thanks for this great idea of sharing our Christmas cheer. Here's mine:

Christmas at Farley Manor (A Regency Christmas Novella) 
A heartwarming Christmas tale

It wasn't to be a real marriage. . .

Harry Tate is an army captain of some means who is almost certain to die when he returns to Spain on the morrow. Elizabeth Hensley is a destitute beauty he's only too happy to help.

Two years later. . .

When they meet again at his ancestral home, Harry is now Viscount Broxbourne, bent on showing his wife how much he wants her to be his real viscountess by Christmas.

This is a lovely story, tender and romantic, with a dashing hero and a beautiful heroine. A very satisfying read. – Linda Sims, Amazon UK reviewer

Product Description
Regency Christmas novella
Approximate length: 21,000 words (about 100 pages)
Heat Index: sweet


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheryl Bolen said:


> DD, Thanks for this great idea of sharing our Christmas cheer. Here's mine:
> 
> Christmas at Farley Manor (A Regency Christmas Novella)
> A heartwarming Christmas tale
> ...


You are sooo welcome, Cheryl, and thank you for sharing your wonderful holiday novella with us!!!

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!!!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Holiday reads must be really popular. The last (and only time!) I wrote a Christmas novel for Kensington/Zebra print publishers, it ran out of its print run on its release day. (Good reviews helped, too.)

Now my Regency Christmas novella, CHRISTMAS AT FARLEY MANOR, in just its fourth day has scooted up to 3,990 in the overall Amazon ranking, Number 68 in Regency romance. I think, too, the $.99 price helps!

Thanks again, DD. And happy holidays to you.


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting holiday reads! I love this time of the year and filling up my Kindle!


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

Ever wonder what Death gets up to at Christmas? Find out in A Grim Noel. Placed second in the last SCBWI UK slushpile challenge! (Beaten by My Big Fat Zombie Goldfish, so no complaints)

Fed up of living in the melancholic shadow of his father, and burdened with a title he never asked for, Death decides that this Yule he is going to spread some joy, Reaper style. Armed with a sack full of homemade gifts he heads out intent on an image makeover. But dragging two millennia of despair in his wake the task of convincing the other mythical figures he has changed won't be easy.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Grim-Noel-ebook/dp/B00579ZALI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322405456&sr=8-2

I'd love peoples views on this.

Happy holidays

Martyn


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi-Ho--

Everyone tired of turkey? I've updated the Happy Holidays 2011 Listmania with more KB Authors--spread the link http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

It's Sample Sunday-- so why not head over to Author's Den and read the opening to Patty's Angels from HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS 









Take a peek! http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=48823

Dana Taylor


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheryl Bolen said:


> Holiday reads must be really popular. The last (and only time!) I wrote a Christmas novel for Kensington/Zebra print publishers, it ran out of its print run on its release day. (Good reviews helped, too.)
> 
> Now my Regency Christmas novella, CHRISTMAS AT FARLEY MANOR, in just its fourth day has scooted up to 3,990 in the overall Amazon ranking, Number 68 in Regency romance. I think, too, the $.99 price helps!
> 
> Thanks again, DD. And happy holidays to you.


Right backatchya, Cheryl!!!

I know Holiday Reads are something I sooo look forward to each and every year!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

I've added more books to the Happy Holidays 2011 Listmania  http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

Post the link around!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> I've added more books to the Happy Holidays 2011 Listmania  http://amzn.to/uMjLbO
> 
> ...


Thanks sooo very much, Dana!

What a superfab list we're building!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Storymagus said:


> Ever wonder what Death gets up to at Christmas? Find out in A Grim Noel. Placed second in the last SCBWI UK slushpile challenge! (Beaten by My Big Fat Zombie Goldfish, so no complaints)
> 
> Fed up of living in the melancholic shadow of his father, and burdened with a title he never asked for, Death decides that this Yule he is going to spread some joy, Reaper style. Armed with a sack full of homemade gifts he heads out intent on an image makeover. But dragging two millennia of despair in his wake the task of convincing the other mythical figures he has changed won't be easy.
> 
> ...


Ooooo, Martyn...this is an interesting twist...

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Two BIG thank yous-- to DD for starting this thread, and to Dana for adding The Haircut, a New Year's Tale to the Happy Holidays 2011 listmania.

The Haircut, a New Year's Tale is a whimsical, sensual love story that begins just after Christmas 1948 in a city that could be New York. It's a short full-length novel that readers say evokes the same kind of holiday magic as "It's A Wonderful Life." Priced at 99 cents, it debuted for the kindle in December 2009, and has been a strong seasonal seller in the past.

May Misha, the New Year's Angel (who's introduced in the novel) help to make your holidays bright.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening--

*Ready to LISTEN to a good story as you wrap presents? Well, hop over to http://supernalfriends.podbean.com/ and hear the 40 minute audio version of SHINY GREEN SHOES from HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS instantly for FREE. I originally wrote the piece to be performed on the radio when I had my own show. Now with the magic of podcasting, it can be enjoyed any time.*









Have a great evening!

Dana


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's my festive offering. Happy holidays! Just click the image link below.

Fed up of living in the melancholic shadow of his father, and burdened with a title he never asked for, Death decides that this Yule he is going to spread some joy, Reaper style. Armed with a sack full of homemade gifts he heads out intent on an image makeover. But dragging two millennia of despair in his wake the task of convincing the other mythical figures he has changed won’t be easy. 

Storymagus


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

How did I miss this thread the first time?

Steel Magnolia Press has an updated, award-winning novella by Jennifer Blake. It's contemporary romance and we're giving it away FREE! We're waiting for Amazon to make it free (hopefully in the next day or two!), but if you just can't wait, here's a secret: Click on the Steel Magnolia Press icon in my siggy and you can download your free copy directly from our site!

And yes, that baby is just as adorable in the story too!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you for starting this great thread, DD! 

I just released my Barbara Marr Holiday Tale - a short story titled "It's a Dunder-Bull Wife."










Dunder-Bull - the perfect little town bordering Barbara Marr's not-so-polished Rustic Woods. Everything in Dunder-Bull is five-star rated, including the wives. As Barb puts it, "Dunder-Bull Wives make Stepford Wives look like couch potatoes." Succumbing to the need to "measure-up," Barb decides to prepare a grand and luscious Christmas feast for a party of twenty. The problem? Barb can't cook her way out of a turkey-roaster bag. In usual Barbara Marr fashion, chaos ensues. Will she survive? Will her family fall victim to salmonella food poisoning? Will Martha Stewart ridicule her publicly?

A Barbara Marr Holiday short story, sure to tickle your funny bone and touch your heart at the same time.

http://www.amazon.com/Its-a-Dunder-Bull-Wife-ebook/dp/B006H7SQPG

And I'm seeing some fun buys here myself, so I think I'll be loading up my own kindle with some holiday reads in the next few minutes . . .

HAPPY HOLIDAYS everyone!

Karen Cantwell


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning!

*HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS is featured at Red Adept Reviews  today. It would be lovely if you would "like" and "tweet" http://bit.ly/s5qTy0*
Take a peek at









Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

couple things...

First, I know the moving image thing is fun, but a little goes a long way.  And a large image that moves across the screen is not only a lot of overhead and hard to look at but causes problems for folks with slow connections.  Please use them sparingly and preferably not with a large cover image.

Second, I read this thread as being for holiday offerings.  If your book is about the holidays or takes place in the holidays, fair enough; I think this is a something our members would be interested in. But I've removed a couple of offerings that seemed to me to be posts either about a release that happens to be timed at for Christmas or just standard post about a book.  If you feel I've removed your post erroneously, feel free to PM me to convince me.   Or I can be bribed with Amazon Gift cards.  

Thanks!

Betsy
Your friendly neighborhood moderator.  Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

Have you heard about the HOLIDAY BLOG HOP? 64 authos giving away cool stuff, including a Kindle Fire!

See the main page at http://www.holidaybloghop.blogspot.com/

The details about my page can be viewed at http://bit.ly/tpQ2h3

Happy Holidays!

Dana Taylor


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I went a little nuts with the holiday stories, I think.

Christmas romance:



Takes place over Christmas:



And for New Years:



My holiday website:
http://annehollyholiday.webs.com/

I think I will stop Christmas stories for a bit. December is way too promo-filled. I blame it on my name, frankly.

Thanks for the thread!


----------

